# Tips about bring dead loco back life



## TheLoneRailroader (Nov 27, 2017)

Last year I bought a locomotive that no longer ran according to the seller.








u

but want to repair it and make it run again so i took it all apart here is what i have at this very moment https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473406&stc=1&d=1543118167

its basically a weight and plastic shaft 

My question is was there a motor that going into the tender


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, there were some older models of locomotive that had the motor innthe tender, although since it seems to have plastic wheels, I'm not sure.

See if you can figure out the manufacturer, and look online for an exploded parts diagram. If you're not experienced in this sort of thing, just feeling your way blindly forward probably won't work.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

You may have been ripped off.
There is no motor in the locomotive.
I do not see any wires.
The tender does not look like it has metal wheels for electrical pickup..

Get the tender opened up.


----------



## TheLoneRailroader (Nov 27, 2017)

Dennis461 said:


> You may have been ripped off.
> There is no motor in the locomotive.
> I do not see any wires.
> The tender does not look like it has metal wheels for electrical pickup..
> ...


No i was not ripped , the seller did tell me it did not run at all. The engine itself had only the counterweight + a plastic drive shaft . As for the metal wheel for the tender ,the electric pick up a more on the engine itself. if there was an alternative way to supply im more than happy to hear them


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What connects the tender and the loco? Is there any kind of wiring harness? Get the tender open and assess what you have.

Granted, the seller was honest with you about the condition of the loco, but as I said before, getting an old loco running isn't a job that can be tackled by someone who doesn't have a pretty good understanding of what makes one tick.

I would think it's pretty obvious that you must have a motor connected to at least one pair of wheels for it to work. Where is that motor? If it isn't there, where WAS it? That motor needed to get power from the track somehow. You need to figure that out, too.

We can help and advise, but you're gonna have to really get your hands dirty and come up the learning curve if you're gonna succeed.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*An easier solution suggestion*



TheLoneRailroader said:


> No i was not ripped , the seller did tell me it did not run at all. The engine itself had only the counterweight + a plastic drive shaft . As for the metal wheel for the tender ,the electric pick up a more on the engine itself. if there was an alternative way to supply im more than happy to hear them


Lonerailroader:

You might try some variation on a trick I have used successfully. 

You may be able to fit the mechanism of a small diesel locomotive, perhaps a Bachman 44 ton switcher? into the tender. The loco could then be pushed along by the now-powered tender. 
In my N-scale version, I installed a diesel mechanism in a Bachman "shorty" baggage/express car shell. This provides extra pulling power for some powered, but rather anemic N-scale steam locos to haul a long passenger train up a grade. Since I painted, and lettered, the car for Railway Express Co. it fits right in at the head end of any passenger train.

Just a suggestion;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

